# Mubaraks assets



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egypt's top prosecutor has requested the freezing of the foreign assets of Hosni Mubarak, 10 days after the president stood down amid mass rallies.

Prosecutor General Abdel Magid Mahmud asked the Egyptian foreign minister to contact other nations on the issue.

He said the freeze would apply to Mr Mubarak, his wife, his two sons and two daughters-in-law.

Mr Mubarak is widely thought to have amassed a fortune during his nearly 30-year stay in power.

Many protesters and anti-corruption campaigners have been pressing prosecutors to open an investigation into the Mubarak family's assets, put at anywhere from $1bn to $70bn (£616m - £43bn).

However, Mr Mubarak's legal representative on Monday denied reports that the former president had grown wealthy while staying in office.

The representative said that "Hosni Mubarak has submitted his final financial statement to the concerned judicial bodies according to the law," according to Egypt's Mena news agency.



Thats ok then, he was multi millionaire before he became vice and then president..


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Egypt's top prosecutor has requested the freezing of the foreign assets of Hosni Mubarak, 10 days after the president stood down amid mass rallies.
> 
> Prosecutor General Abdel Magid Mahmud asked the Egyptian foreign minister to contact other nations on the issue.
> 
> ...


hes also had 10 days start on them.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bat said:


> hes also had 10 days start on them.




His money is well hidden anyway.. the 10 days are neither here nor there.

In a country that has a low tax system ( I guess???) why would there be the need to take your money out of the country if it was gained legitimately that is what the prosecuting should be asking.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> His money is well hidden anyway.. the 10 days are neither here nor there.
> 
> In a country that has a low tax system ( I guess???) why would there be the need to take your money out of the country if it was gained legitimately that is what the prosecuting should be asking.


my mind boggles at the amount,how on earth could they possible think that much money could be spent,how many generations were they hoping to pass it on to.
how long did it take to dig the hole.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Why do the rich steal from the poorest of the poor?
I know an Egyptian women whose just recently died husband was a big wig in the army, so big that Mubaraks sons went to the funeral who steals off the people she finds work for... and to be honest I used to try and do something about it but I don't bother now as I just think why should I care as doing something only ever caused me trouble. Stealing/bribery etc was/is so common here that people would look at you as if you were crazy if you spoke out against it.
The first time I hired a chef for my employer he came to me and asked me what I wanted and I couldn't understand what he was talking about until someone pointed out that I am entitled and that was the word used to a gift for getting him the job.. I told him I want nothing other than you to work well and keep the kitchen clean
p.s he lasted a month 

Maiden


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Why do the rich steal from the poorest of the poor?
> I know an Egyptian women whose just recently died husband was a big wig in the army, so big that Mubaraks sons went to the funeral who steals off the people she finds work for... and to be honest I used to try and do something about it but I don't bother now as I just think why should I care as doing something only ever caused me trouble. Stealing/bribery etc was/is so common here that people would look at you as if you were crazy if you spoke out against it.
> The first time I hired a chef for my employer he came to me and asked me what I wanted and I couldn't understand what he was talking about until someone pointed out that I am entitled and that was the word used to a gift for getting him the job.. I told him I want nothing other than you to work well and keep the kitchen clean
> p.s he lasted a month
> ...


whats the l oreal saying
because your worth it.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

This document (see link) has not been verified, but if original the scale of Mubarak's wealth is astronomical 

http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/news/document-appears-show-mubarak-owns-platinum-worth-us15-billion


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

aykalam said:


> This document (see link) has not been verified, but if original the scale of Mubarak's wealth is astronomical
> 
> http://www.almasryalyoum.com/en/news/document-appears-show-mubarak-owns-platinum-worth-us15-billion


am sure lots of exaggerations about how much but we still looking at billions not millions.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Regardless of the amount it was money that should have been used for the Egyptian people


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

bat said:


> am sure lots of exaggerations about how much but we still looking at billions not millions.


Why not?! Cause you can't see it for yourself?! There you go 

But *WARNING!!!* Anyone with any heart conditions shouldn't watch this!!!

The video's title is "Lotta money in Ben Ali's Palace" (Yup, the Tunisian version of the a$$hole, but they're all "brothers" after all aren't they?)






*Enjoy* The bloody view


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

I want to know what you do with that type of money you can't spend it and it really should be allocated where it is needed most

Sharm has been a right little money spinner for him - I can't help thinking this guy is unstable


----------

